# Problem in 11.2 with texinfo



## jclarus (Mar 26, 2019)

Just loading 11.2 for the first time on a new to me sever.

```
=> htmlxref.cnf doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/texinfo/6.5.
=> Attempting to fetch [URL]http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/local-distfiles/sunpoet/texinfo/6.5/htmlxref.cnf[/URL]
fetch: [URL]http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/local-distfiles/sunpoet/texinfo/6.5/htmlxref.cnf[/URL]: size mismatch: expected 20137, actual 20076
=> Attempting to fetch [URL]http://distcache.us-east.FreeBSD.org/local-distfiles/sunpoet/texinfo/6.5/htmlxref.cnf[/URL]
fetch: [URL]http://distcache.us-east.FreeBSD.org/local-distfiles/sunpoet/texinfo/6.5/htmlxref.cnf[/URL]: size mismatch: expected 20137, actual 20076
=> Attempting to fetch [URL]http://distcache.eu.FreeBSD.org/local-distfiles/sunpoet/texinfo/6.5/htmlxref.cnf[/URL]
fetch: [URL]http://distcache.eu.FreeBSD.org/local-distfiles/sunpoet/texinfo/6.5/htmlxref.cnf[/URL]: size mismatch: expected 20137, actual 20076
=> Attempting to fetch [URL]http://distcache.us-west.FreeBSD.org/local-distfiles/sunpoet/texinfo/6.5/htmlxref.cnf[/URL]
fetch: [URL]http://distcache.us-west.FreeBSD.org/local-distfiles/sunpoet/texinfo/6.5/htmlxref.cnf[/URL]: size mismatch: expected 20137, actual 20076
=> Attempting to fetch [URL]http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/texinfo/6.5/htmlxref.cnf[/URL]
fetch: [URL]http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/texinfo/6.5/htmlxref.cnf[/URL]: size mismatch: expected 20137, actual 20076
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/texinfo/6.5 and try again.
```
Not sure what steps to take to recitify this.
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2019)

I would suggest using packages. There's not much to gain by building from ports.


----------



## MarcoB (Mar 26, 2019)

print/texinfo is at version 6.6 in ports. Maybe update your portstree first?


----------



## jclarus (Mar 26, 2019)

portsnap fixed it


----------



## jwele (Jul 24, 2019)

jclarus said:


> portsnap fixed it



Thank you, this solved my issue as well. Guess my ports were just out of date.


----------

